# 2002 Sylvan 1600 expedition weight



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi guys, I sold my truck a few months ago and was wondering if my wifes Saturn outlook could pull my dads boat. The boat is a 2002 Sylvan 1600 Expedition. I did an online search and found out that it weighs 750 pounds dry. I wasnt for sure if this included the motor, so i did a search on the motor and found out that it weighs 400pounds putting me at a total of 1150. if the Saturn has a tow capacity of 2000 pounds, and a tounge weight of 500 pounds, will I be safe? I would really like to take it out fishing, but if I cant pull it myself, it makes it a little harder to coordinate vehicals with my dad. the Saturn does have 282 hp, which is way more than my Dodge Ram with a 4.7 had, so I think I am safe there.

Thanks for the help

Burke


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

Make sure it has an extra transmission cooler. You should be fine.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

i worked at a trans shop and no way..u will kill that thing those front wheel drive cars can not handle pulling a boat out of the water


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 2001 Sylvan 1600 expedition with a 50 johnson on the back. On the scale it weighed 2200 pounds with an empty tank of gas. Often the manufacturers weights do not add up to what you think after alll they do not include the batteries, trolling motors and other stuff. I pull mine with a 2011 Escape V6 rated at 3500 pounds. The escape is FWD and does fine although you have to be careful on most ramps as it will spin the wheels due to the weight on the back of vehicle and slope of ramps. Be safe and sure before you go.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

It is all wheel drive, would that make a differance?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishManDan (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes AWD is different in that it adds to ability to pull out of lake (traction) and decreases the total tow capacity as it add weight to the vehicle.

So your Outlook is actually the same vehicle as the GM Traverse, and the standard tow rating is 2000# but max tow is 5200#. 

For the traverse: from GM website
Trailering equipment A hitch lets you tow a boat or trailer up to 5200 lbs.1 

Heavy-duty cooling system for worry-free travel
1 Maximum trailer ratings are calculated assuming a properly equipped base vehicle, plus driver. See dealer for details.


----------



## superflysnuka (Dec 14, 2011)

An Outlook should pull this boat no problem. If it has a tow package, its most likely a Class III which is good for up to 5,000 pounds.


----------

